# “I’ll Tip You In The App” - liars!



## IERide

I know there was a thread about this a few weeks ago but I’m dredging up the subject again because it is so amazingly true..
The complaint was: Every time someone says “Oh, i’ll Tip you in the app” they NEVER do.. It happened to me again today so i wanted to share my stats.. Only about 10 riders have ever said this to me.. but 100% - yes, EVERY SINGLE ONE failed to follow through on their lie...
This is so statistically significant that I am tempted to just call the next rider that says this to me an outright liar before they even get out of the car..

What are your stats? How many people have told you they would tip you in the app, then never did? What’s your liars percentage?


----------



## 2Cents




----------



## ratethis

Hmm I would say 80-90% ... even the ones who flirted and thought they were a Mac Daddy gift to women


----------



## Ubermademylifehell

IERide said:


> I know there was a thread about this a few weeks ago but I'm dredging up the subject again because it is so amazingly true..
> The complaint was: Every time someone says "Oh, i'll Tip you in the app" they NEVER do.. It happened to me again today so i wanted to share my stats.. Only about 10 riders have ever said this to me.. but 100% - yes, EVERY SINGLE ONE failed to follow through on their lie...
> This is so statistically significant that I am tempted to just call the next rider that says this to me an outright liar before they even get out of the car..
> 
> What are your stats? How many people have told you they would tip you in the app, then never did? What's your liars percentage?


100 percent of people who mentioned this never tip


----------



## Another Uber Driver

I have had one or two. Conversely, when I am a customer, I always tip in application, although I never volunteer that I am going to tip in-application. A driver or two has asked me and I always tell him that I will.

It was much easier when Uber Taxi had that default twenty per-cent setting. Now, I must remember to tip on Uber Taxi, as well.


----------



## sbstar07

IERide said:


> I know there was a thread about this a few weeks ago but I'm dredging up the subject again because it is so amazingly true..
> The complaint was: Every time someone says "Oh, i'll Tip you in the app" they NEVER do.. It happened to me again today so i wanted to share my stats.. Only about 10 riders have ever said this to me.. but 100% - yes, EVERY SINGLE ONE failed to follow through on their lie...
> This is so statistically significant that I am tempted to just call the next rider that says this to me an outright liar before they even get out of the car..
> 
> What are your stats? How many people have told you they would tip you in the app, then never did? What's your liars percentage?


Lol that is so true. Can't be mad at them though its a hustle...


----------



## SpongemanGreg

I had it happen to me today for the first time. She said “I’ll tip you in the app because all I have are 20’s”. Maybe it will show up tomorrow but I’m not holding my breath. I’d rather they not say anything at all about the tipping.


----------



## Gingerbeard

My experience was 100 % of those who even mentioned tips, didn't. It was infuriating.

Then it was the opposite for a few weeks, when they said they'd tip, they did. Sometimes the day after.


----------



## freddieman

About 80% of mine follow through with a tip. Guess it’s geographic area where more amount of liars exist.


----------



## Julescase

IERide said:


> I know there was a thread about this a few weeks ago but I'm dredging up the subject again because it is so amazingly true..
> The complaint was: Every time someone says "Oh, i'll Tip you in the app" they NEVER do.. It happened to me again today so i wanted to share my stats.. Only about 10 riders have ever said this to me.. but 100% - yes, EVERY SINGLE ONE failed to follow through on their lie...
> This is so statistically significant that I am tempted to just call the next rider that says this to me an outright liar before they even get out of the car..
> 
> What are your stats? How many people have told you they would tip you in the app, then never did? What's your liars percentage?


Out of the 10 or so pax who promised to tip me in the app, 3 actually did. And funnily enough, they were the 3 I doubted the most.

Why I even have ANY hope for it, I don't know.

So frigging rude. Pax who make that promise and don't follow through should be hit with a raging, painful, full-bodied case of the most intense herpes strain ever to exist.

Oozing, horrendous, puss-filled blisters everywhere! And I mean EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Remlap48.5

I don't know how many other drivers have this experience, but I drive both Ub and Lyft like many of you, and I've never had a *Lyft* rider, whether he/she tips or not, ever throw out the.. I'll tip you in the app b.s. line. They just effing tip.. or not! Which is fine w/ me. It's only *Uber* riders that have been the chronic liars when it comes to this sort of thing. And to add to the madness.. I see posts on here from U drivers saying they immediately give riders 3* or less ratings to riders that say they'll tip in the app, and then change it to 5* if the rider does actually tip. That's not an option now. Uber won't let you change your pax rating any more. So are you just going to automatically give every "I'll tip you in the app" pax 3* or less?? It's rare, but there are occasions where pax actually DO tip in the app. Ok then.. give em 4&5*'s but they don't tip, so you're now rewarding them for lying to your face. It's damned if you don't, damned if you do. Frankly Uber needs to follow their hot pink competitor's fine example and implement a delayed rating system for pax.


----------



## Owen Nahmias

I had 15 lux this week and 5 x fares zero tips all 15 lux were in hi end hotels. Very sad


----------



## Booberx

I one star the paxhole if I hear that cause guaranteed they are full of s


----------



## upyouruber

IERide said:


> I know there was a thread about this a few weeks ago but I'm dredging up the subject again because it is so amazingly true..
> The complaint was: Every time someone says "Oh, i'll Tip you in the app" they NEVER do.. It happened to me again today so i wanted to share my stats.. Only about 10 riders have ever said this to me.. but 100% - yes, EVERY SINGLE ONE failed to follow through on their lie...
> This is so statistically significant that I am tempted to just call the next rider that says this to me an outright liar before they even get out of the car..
> 
> What are your stats? How many people have told you they would tip you in the app, then never did? What's your liars percentage?


90% are liars.
1* them all.


----------



## ernesto58

Not a driver but annoyed enough about the lack of customer support that I took the time to register and write this post. First, I ALWAYS tip thru the app, except for yesterday. I somehow skipped a step in the "rate your delivery" process and wasn't able to tip the Uber Eats driver. I emailed customer support and asked if they could add a tip for the driver. The condescending non-answer was that it wasn't possible, which I interpret to mean they didn't want to be bothered with it "as much as they would like to". So I'm frustrated because now I'm just one of the many jackasses that don't tip. I've had another frustrating experience with customer support,where they doubled my order and only the restaurant and driver were of any help in getting it resolved - because they were observant enough to see that it made no sense. Well, since I always tip the pizza guy $5 cash, I'll be doing the same for Uber Eats as the app is unforgiving. And probably not ordering much from McDonalds anymore since that seems to be a sore point as well. Their food is poison anyway. Sorry for the rant but any driver bringing food to the shack I call home will be getting a fiver from now on. Sorry for the rant. PEACE.


----------



## Munch Mania

My own neighbor did this to me. Got a ping, picked him up, talked about the neigborhood, he brought up how uber F's on our pay scale. Had some laughs. He randomly brings up that hes a good tipper. Joked about a holes who say they'll tip on the app. Dropped him off, he shook my hand aaaannnnd 60 hrs later, im still waiting...... the tip is still coming tho right? I know it is. 

Idk why he ducks me at the HOA meetings tho smh


----------



## upyouruber

ernesto58 said:


> Not a driver but annoyed enough about the lack of customer support that I took the time to register and write this post. First, I ALWAYS tip thru the app, except for yesterday. I somehow skipped a step in the "rate your delivery" process and wasn't able to tip the Uber Eats driver. I emailed customer support and asked if they could add a tip for the driver. The condescending non-answer was that it wasn't possible, which I interpret to mean they didn't want to be bothered with it "as much as they would like to". So I'm frustrated because now I'm just one of the many jackasses that don't tip. I've had another frustrating experience with customer support,where they doubled my order and only the restaurant and driver were of any help in getting it resolved - because they were observant enough to see that it made no sense. Well, since I always tip the pizza guy $5 cash, I'll be doing the same for Uber Eats as the app is unforgiving. And probably not ordering much from McDonalds anymore since that seems to be a sore point as well. Their food is poison anyway. Sorry for the rant but any driver bringing food to the shack I call home will be getting a fiver from now on. Sorry for the rant. PEACE.


You're tops in my books!


----------



## Isitworthit

I probably had 15 passengers say they'd tip on the app and maybe three of them actually did. Seems the consensus in this thread is that they are simply lying. I would readily agree with that if the passengers that stiffed me were non conversational and obviously not interested being friendly. However, the vast majority of those who said they would tip were the most engaging and friendly customers I've had. I tend to think that maybe they just rushed through the closing screens and skipped over the tipping part by accident, but who really truly knows.



ernesto58 said:


> Not a driver but annoyed enough about the lack of customer support that I took the time to register and write this post. First, I ALWAYS tip thru the app, except for yesterday. I somehow skipped a step in the "rate your delivery" process and wasn't able to tip the Uber Eats driver. I emailed customer support and asked if they could add a tip for the driver. The condescending non-answer was that it wasn't possible, which I interpret to mean they didn't want to be bothered with it "as much as they would like to". So I'm frustrated because now I'm just one of the many jackasses that don't tip. I've had another frustrating experience with customer support,where they doubled my order and only the restaurant and driver were of any help in getting it resolved - because they were observant enough to see that it made no sense. Well, since I always tip the pizza guy $5 cash, I'll be doing the same for Uber Eats as the app is unforgiving. And probably not ordering much from McDonalds anymore since that seems to be a sore point as well. Their food is poison anyway. Sorry for the rant but any driver bringing food to the shack I call home will be getting a fiver from now on. Sorry for the rant. PEACE.


you are spot-on about the lack of competent customer service at Uber. I have had several unresolved issues that I have simply given up on because they obviously fail to read the details of my claims. I've spent more wasted time writing about the few dollars I've been screwed on to make it worthwhile anymore.


----------



## upyouruber

Isitworthit said:


> I probably had 15 passengers say they'd tip on the app and maybe three of them actually did. Seems the consensus in this thread is that they are simply lying. I would readily agree with that if the passengers that stiffed me were non conversational and obviously not interested being friendly. However, the vast majority of those who said they would tip were the most engaging and friendly customers I've had. I tend to think that maybe they just rushed through the closing screens and skipped over the tipping part by accident, but who really truly knows.
> 
> you are spot-on about the lack of competent customer service at Uber. I have had several unresolved issues that I have simply given up on because they obviously fail to read the details of my claims. I've spent more wasted time writing about the few dollars I've been screwed on to make it worthwhile anymore.


Nope. Just lying to protect their rating. You'll learn soon enough.


----------



## islanders88

I was doing an UberEats delivery and as I walked to the door, a girl comes out, handed her the food and told her have a nice day..she quickly interjects 'ill tip you in the app' . At this point I wasn't really expecting any tips bcz it was a delivery to a house on the first floor not some yuge apartment complex but i thought if she did it would be great. So i said thanks and left. Guess what no tip ever came lol. Fast forward a few weeks, got another delivery to the same customer. As i reached to the drop off, called her told her i arrived...guess what, she said "Just leave by the door I am busy doing something". I was like wow she doesn't even want to face me now bcz she is too embarrassed. In any case, i left the food by the door and drove off. And guess what, after an hour or so, she left a tip for the second order out of embarrassment that she'll get me again as the UberEats driver. I think the moral of the story is most people know they won't see the same driver again so they can literally lie to your face and no one will know.


----------



## Munch Mania

Got a $15 tip today to deliver breast milk 20 miles on a 2x surge. Probably the best pax ive ever had........ the breastmilk was the pax incase that wasnt clear


----------



## upyouruber

Munch Mania said:


> Got a $15 tip today to deliver breast milk 20 miles on a 2x surge. Probably the best pax ive ever had........ the breastmilk was the pax incase that wasnt clear


Now thats' what I call "fresh"


----------



## ÜberKraut

Munch Mania said:


> Got a $15 tip today to deliver breast milk 20 miles on a 2x surge. Probably the best pax ive ever had........ the breastmilk was the pax incase that wasnt clear


No... wait... ROTFL. 
WE CAN'T just leave this story here!
Did you "milk" the Pax on this ride?
"Best you've ever had?" You tasted it?


----------



## Ribak

IERide said:


> I know there was a thread about this a few weeks ago but I'm dredging up the subject again because it is so amazingly true..
> The complaint was: Every time someone says "Oh, i'll Tip you in the app" they NEVER do.. It happened to me again today so i wanted to share my stats.. Only about 10 riders have ever said this to me.. but 100% - yes, EVERY SINGLE ONE failed to follow through on their lie...
> This is so statistically significant that I am tempted to just call the next rider that says this to me an outright liar before they even get out of the car..
> 
> What are your stats? How many people have told you they would tip you in the app, then never did? What's your liars percentage?


For me (Driving in Seattle), I would say it is very low....close to 0%. I believe this is more noticeable to us since the pax has explicitly stated "I will tip in the App." I personally believe it is a part of a larger UBER issue where certain corporate workers are tapping into the drivers accounts and pocketing the tips. I do not believe it is propagated by UBER (as a company) to retain the profits, but rather by a group of dishonest employees. It is fairly easy to hide the transaction by marking it as an account adjustment. The customer would notice no difference. Drivers would be frustrated, but unable to prove anything. This explains the overall lack of tips in general. Maybe there will eventually be a thorough audit to catch the perpretrators.


----------



## SurgeWarrior

Munch Mania said:


> My own neighbor did this to me. Got a ping, picked him up, talked about the neigborhood, he brought up how uber F's on our pay scale. Had some laughs. He randomly brings up that hes a good tipper. Joked about a holes who say they'll tip on the app. Dropped him off, he shook my hand aaaannnnd 60 hrs later, im still waiting...... the tip is still coming tho right? I know it is.
> 
> Idk why he ducks me at the HOA meetings tho smh


had the same situation!!!


----------



## Jufkii

One pax who lied and stiffed me will be seeing me again. Maybe. Found his keys in the back. 5 hours and counting and no tip showing.. Though I said I found his keys,they haven't been found ,yet, should he contact me inquiring about them. Ball is in his court.


----------



## durwardfarquhar

I'm in Denver and so far "I'll tip you in the app" is a guaranteed no tip. Why do they do this? Are they fishing for ratings? (Do they even think their rating as a rider is important?)

Whatever. I'm not going to 1* them. But I AM going to 3* them. If it ever happens that one of them actually tips, I'll ask support to re-rate them and say my finger slipped.

BTW, I've never had a female PAX do this.



islanders88 said:


> I was doing an UberEats delivery and as I walked to the door, a girl comes out, handed her the food and told her have a nice day..she quickly interjects 'ill tip you in the app' . At this point I wasn't really expecting any tips bcz it was a delivery to a house on the first floor not some yuge apartment complex but i thought if she did it would be great. So i said thanks and left. Guess what no tip ever came lol. Fast forward a few weeks, got another delivery to the same customer. As i reached to the drop off, called her told her i arrived...guess what, she said "Just leave by the door I am busy doing something". I was like wow she doesn't even want to face me now bcz she is too embarrassed. In any case, i left the food by the door and drove off. And guess what, after an hour or so, she left a tip for the second order out of embarrassment that she'll get me again as the UberEats driver. I think the moral of the story is most people know they won't see the same driver again so they can literally lie to your face and no one will know.


I think it's dangerous for an UberEats customer to lie or be a dick in any way. After all, if you get them again, you have control of their food between the restaurant and the destination. Not that I'm suggesting spite ... um, defiling their repast in any way.

I've ordered UberEats myself about 20 times and have yet to see the same driver, so IMO the odds of that are pretty long.


----------



## IERide

Just FYI - Support wont re-rate for you anymore.


----------



## durwardfarquhar

IERide said:


> Just FYI - Support wont re-rate for you anymore.


Yeah, I'd heard that ... more's the pity. I was trying to come up with some song-and-dance (Sorry, O Exalted Support Bot, er, Person, my recent Kalanick, um, colonic has left me with the shakes and I accidentally hit the 3* icon).


----------



## islanders88

durwardfarquhar said:


> I'm in Denver and so far "I'll tip you in the app" is a guaranteed no tip. Why do they do this? Are they fishing for ratings? (Do they even think their rating as a rider is important?)
> 
> Whatever. I'm not going to 1* them. But I AM going to 3* them. If it ever happens that one of them actually tips, I'll ask support to re-rate them and say my finger slipped.
> 
> I think it's dangerous for an UberEats customer to lie or be a &%[email protected]!* in any way. After all, if you get them again, you have control of their food between the restaurant and the destination. Not that I'm suggesting spite ... um, defiling their repast in any way.
> 
> I've ordered UberEats myself about 20 times and have yet to see the same driver, so IMO the odds of that are pretty long.


The odds are pretty good actually for UberEats drivers to see the same customer again since most drivers concentrate around their favorite zones. Where i usually work, there is this college kid who orders thru UberEats like at least two times a day and the system seems to send me his ping every time no matter what restaurant he choses to order from. I have literally delivered to him like 6 times in the last month or so and twice on the same day. Never tips but he's a good kid, always waiting at the door. I told him to give me thumbs up every time since i know he wont be tipping. So yeah I have delivered to repeat customers a lot. And I don't mess with people's food for lack of tips bcz thats just not me. The most I would do when I see a repeat nasty customer with an attitude (not for lack of tips though) is to accept the request and then NOT go to the restaurant and cancel the trip after like 30-40 mins wait and let someone else deliver cold food.


----------



## Munch Mania

ÜberKraut said:


> No... wait... ROTFL.
> WE CAN'T just leave this story here!
> Did you "milk" the Pax on this ride?
> "Best you've ever had?" You tasted it?


 Lmao. Pax orders ride. Pax is at destination not pick up. At pickup is paxs friend holding a huge seethru tote containing atleast 100 individually sealed 100 ml platic pouches of grade A breastmilk. I say whats all this. Pax friend says breastmilk that youre about to deliever to my friend that ordered the ride. I looked at the breastmilk, looked back at him, looked down at the 2x surge symbol, shrugged my shoulders n said I got u. Dropped milk off on the curb with a sweet ol lady at destination like requested and collected my pay. Story done. Sadly, i wasnt involved in the milking process. Although i got the skillz for it


----------



## Unleaded

IERide said:


> I know there was a thread about this a few weeks ago but I'm dredging up the subject again because it is so amazingly true..
> The complaint was: Every time someone says "Oh, i'll Tip you in the app" they NEVER do.. It happened to me again today so i wanted to share my stats.. Only about 10 riders have ever said this to me.. but 100% - yes, EVERY SINGLE ONE failed to follow through on their lie...
> This is so statistically significant that I am tempted to just call the next rider that says this to me an outright liar before they even get out of the car..
> 
> What are your stats? How many people have told you they would tip you in the app, then never did? What's your liars percentage?


Your theory on pax promises to tip through app, but never do, is probably more common than we realize. But, Today, I had a pax who says that he uses Uber Pool twice a month, with full knowledge that he may have to share the ride with another. He explained today that he understands what drivers go through and that his ongoing practice is to order Pool and give the difference (from using X) to the driver as a tip "through the app". After a great and interesting ride today with nice conversation with me, as the driver, and the additional Pool pax, I checked later, after the ride was completed, and, true to his word, he included a $5.00 tip for me "through the app". There are exceptions to every rule, but thus event can give us hope that "It's Possible!"


----------



## IERide

You caught a unicorn!


----------



## Jasmo

I definitely think it depends on location. I took 13 rides today and received 7 tips. 2 stated they would tip in the app and actually did. Also, consider the energy and vibe you're giving your passenger. Did you deserve a tip?? #Ohio


----------



## 58756

I just had a respectable engineer say that and he never did. I know engineers don't forget to tio if they say they will. Liar.


----------



## IERide

Had another one today and this one put on the whole show - “Can we stop at 7-11? Don’t worry, I’ll take care of you” .. “Oh, thanks so much for the ride, i appreciate you soo much”!.... then, as I was walking back to the car after dragging all of his luggage to the curb he stops me and says “here let me take care of you” then pulls out his wallet and, oops! It’s empty, and he even shows me how empty it is. Then in a bad-acting voice says “Oh, wait! I can tip you in the app right?”. I say ‘yeah’..... he assures me that he will “take care of me” and I say “great thanks.. i will keep an eye out for it”... and I 1-starred him before i even had my door closed. In all other respects he seemed to be a nice/cool guy..
7 hours later, still nothing..

What IS it with these POS people?! It really must be something psychological to make them temporarily feel better about their pitiful selves..


----------



## upyouruber

IERide said:


> Had another one today and this one put on the whole show - "can we stop at 7-11? Don't worry, i'll Take care of you" .. "Oh, thanks so much for the ride, i appreactie you soo much".. then, as I was walking back to the car after dragging all of his luggage to the curb he stops me and says "here let me take care of you" then pulls out his wallet and, oops! It's empty, and he even shows me how empty it is, then in a bad-acting voice says "Oh, wait! I can tip you in the app right?". I say 'yah'.. he assures me that he will "take care of me" and I say "great thanks.. i will keep an eye out for it"... and I 1-Starr'd Him before i even had my door closed. In all other respects he seemed to be a nice/cool guy..
> 7 hours later, still nothing..
> 
> What IS it with these POS people?! It really must be something psychological to make them temporarily feel better about their pitiful selves..


You did all you can with the one star. Btw, Uberfunitis, in all his genius, would've five starred that jerk!


----------



## Uberfunitis

IERide said:


> Had another one today and this one put on the whole show - "can we stop at 7-11? Don't worry, i'll Take care of you" .. "Oh, thanks so much for the ride, i appreactie you soo much".. then, as I was walking back to the car after dragging all of his luggage to the curb he stops me and says "here let me take care of you" then pulls out his wallet and, oops! It's empty, and he even shows me how empty it is, then in a bad-acting voice says "Oh, wait! I can tip you in the app right?". I say 'yah'.. he assures me that he will "take care of me" and I say "great thanks.. i will keep an eye out for it"... and I 1-Starr'd Him before i even had my door closed. In all other respects he seemed to be a nice/cool guy..
> 7 hours later, still nothing..
> 
> What IS it with these POS people?! It really must be something psychological to make them temporarily feel better about their pitiful selves..


It will take some people time to fully come to terms with not tipping. They seem to have guilt over not tipping, I understand where they are coming from I once had guilt about it as well, it takes time but that guilt slowly goes away the more you don't tip the easier it is not to tip in the future.

I would have one stared him as well, people that promise to tip later in the app is perhaps one area that we agree should be one stared.


----------



## IERide

Uberfunitis said:


> It will take some people time to fully come to terms with not tipping. They seem to have guilt over not tipping, I understand where they are coming from I once had guilt about it as well, it takes time but that guilt slowly goes away the more you don't tip the easier it is not to tip in the future.
> 
> I would have one stared him as well, people that promise to tip later in the app is perhaps one area that we agree should be one stared.


I can deal with people not tipping.. 95% of my riders dont tip.. What bothers me, and what is sad and pathetic, are the people that make up a big lie about it and go on and on about it, all along knowing they have no intention of tipping..


----------



## jaccceee

Possibly the psychology behind these no tippers can be described in a Louis CK skit. He says he "enjoys the fantasy" of giving up his first class ticket to a soldier and feels proud of himself on how sweet and nice of him to think of doing that and totally not doing it.


----------



## Kaal

In my limited experience, the long winded ones are guaranteed not to tip. On the other hand the quiet passenger who says they will as they're exiting and say they will, usually do. I had quiet unassuming passenger going to the airport and tipped me 10. After ubers cut I would've made 14 bucks out of the 26 they charged him otherwise.


----------



## allcingbonz21

Funny thread, the lying promise bites customer cuz they see us with that pint of mocha mint or whatever then they have to tip the second trip lol. The overall customer lie is pretty sad, tip you in the app from customers gets a “don’t bother”from me.
Then I just tell them with a smile “cmon nobody ever tips when they say that, even I don’t”.
boom then I am gone.
Folks who are slow to the door, my schtick is “thought I was gonna get a break to eat lunch”, they always laugh and 50% tip 2 bucks. Tough to have a good attitude though, cuz it’s personal I efforted lol recognize lol, oh well
ubersneats only, two door car


----------



## Elmo Burrito

SpongemanGreg said:


> I had it happen to me today for the first time. She said "I'll tip you in the app because all I have are 20's". Maybe it will show up tomorrow but I'm not holding my breath. I'd rather they not say anything at all about the tipping.


Offer to make change next time.


----------



## henrygates

Had one today! They're usually the pseudo wealthy ones. They say they are going to leave "such a big tip" to impress their friends. It gave me a laugh because I know they're just being patronizing. They definitely don't tip. I feel lucky. I only deal with them for a few minutes. Imagine being their waiter for 2 hours.


----------



## Failed Login

Unleaded said:


> Your theory on pax promises to tip through app, but never do, is probably more common than we realize. But, Today, I had a pax who says that he uses Uber Pool twice a month, with full knowledge that he may have to share the ride with another. He explained today that he understands what drivers go through and that his ongoing practice is to order Pool and give the difference (from using X) to the driver as a tip "through the app". After a great and interesting ride today with nice conversation with me, as the driver, and the additional Pool pax, I checked later, after the ride was completed, and, true to his word, he included a $5.00 tip for me "through the app". There are exceptions to every rule, but thus event can give us hope that "It's Possible!"


That was me, man. You drive in LA? I was there March 11-22 and took Uber Pool 2-3 times per day. I was approved to rent a car but no way I'm driving out there. Told a few of the 30 drivers I had that week my reason for taking Pool. Some days my Pool would be close to X price but usually it was noticeably lower. I always make my best effort to tip it up to X to give the driver a guaranteed piece of the pie. $5 was a little low, but it may have been a fare closer to the X option. Or it may have been another rider that employs my method. I left tips on all 30 rides that trip coming off the heels of a run of 41 consecutive trips not receiving a tip as a driver. Hoped it would change my luck!


----------



## Bpr2

I’ve been keeping track. 3 of the 18 people who have told me this have actually tipped in the app. 

Now I ask if they’d like me to show them how.


----------



## teh744

Had that told to me last night!


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive

I've been thinking about this and what a proper response should be and there just has to be a couple of excellent of one liners to put the idea in the pax's head that they really should follow through with their promise to tip.

I'm thinking "And may God bless you for doing so" might be a good reply, but then again the very mention of the "G" word may upset somebody. And I don't actually talk like that.

I'd like to here other suggestions for good replies. Please and thank you.


----------



## mikes424

SpongemanGreg said:


> I had it happen to me today for the first time. She said "I'll tip you in the app because all I have are 20's". Maybe it will show up tomorrow but I'm not holding my breath. I'd rather they not say anything at all about the tipping.


It has happened to me once. Now I make sure I always have change for a 20. Now I say, "I have change. How much do you want back?" Really puts the pax on the spot.


----------



## Taxi2Uber

I miss the days when pax would _JUST_ say "I'll tip you on the app"
It has now gone to the next level. Twice this week a scenario like below:

Pax: I can tip you on the app right? How do I do that?
Me: Yeah. I'll show you at rides end.
[I complete the ride]
Me: So, you have to rate me first, before the tipping option show up. It should show now.
Pax: OK. Yes.
Me: Select the number of stars. 5 stars being best, then the tip page will come up.
Pax: Ok...5 stars and....oh...there it is.
Me: Then select tip amount, should give options $2 $3 $5....
Pax: There you go. I did it. Thanks. You were AWESOME!

I got nothing. That whole song and dance. Really? Having fun sticking it to drivers?
SMH


----------



## 1.5xorbust

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> I've been thinking about this and what a proper response should be and there just has to be a couple of excellent of one liners to put the idea in the pax's head that they really should follow through with their promise to tip.
> 
> I'm thinking "And may God bless you for doing so" might be a good reply, but then again the very mention of the "G" word may upset somebody. And I don't actually talk like that.
> 
> I'd like to here other suggestions for good replies. Please and thank you.


"I'd be happy to show you how when we reach your destination." I had a first time pax who wanted to tip me $10 but didn't know how. I walked her through it and she actually did. Obviously a business tourist from the Midwest.


----------



## Bustle89

ernesto58 said:


> Not a driver but annoyed enough about the lack of customer support that I took the time to register and write this post. First, I ALWAYS tip thru the app, except for yesterday. I somehow skipped a step in the "rate your delivery" process and wasn't able to tip the Uber Eats driver. I emailed customer support and asked if they could add a tip for the driver. The condescending non-answer was that it wasn't possible, which I interpret to mean they didn't want to be bothered with it "as much as they would like to". So I'm frustrated because now I'm just one of the many jackasses that don't tip. I've had another frustrating experience with customer support,where they doubled my order and only the restaurant and driver were of any help in getting it resolved - because they were observant enough to see that it made no sense. Well, since I always tip the pizza guy $5 cash, I'll be doing the same for Uber Eats as the app is unforgiving. And probably not ordering much from McDonalds anymore since that seems to be a sore point as well. Their food is poison anyway. Sorry for the rant but any driver bringing food to the shack I call home will be getting a fiver from now on. Sorry for the rant. PEACE.


I'm an Uber driver, as well as a frequent Uber customer. I had that happen a couple months ago...promised the guy a $6 tip, and then the app didn't let me do it. Support said he had opted out. Seven weeks later, he delivered to me again and was surprised that I remembered him from last time! I had him stick around to make sure he actually got the tip this time, and incidentally he said he never opted out. No option in the app, so at least now he knew I wasn't stiffing him. Tipped him in cash, went to Greenlight immediately after. A couple days later, the app finally said I could tip him. Uber, get your shit together!


----------



## Bustle89

Isitworthit said:


> you are spot-on about the lack of competent customer service at Uber. I have had several unresolved issues that I have simply given up on because they obviously fail to read the details of my claims. I've spent more wasted time writing about the few dollars I've been screwed on to make it worthwhile anymore.


Maybe mail them a bill for your time


----------



## 2Cents

Most unscrupulous company in the history of American business, ever!


----------



## WholesomeUber

I'm imagining if the movie "Liar, Liar" applied to the rider and she/he was compelled to be honest: 

"Sorry, I'm cheap and have never worked in the service industry before; no tip for you." 

That would be so refreshing. Then you could say, "Even a $2 tip helps out with the gas since Uber takes as much as 40% of my pay."


----------



## madhatter

100% tip in app never tip, just hot air.


----------



## Bustle89

I'm probably the one person to actually do it. Now I just do it, I don't say anything because the driver will just assume I'm a liar thanks to all the dishonest passengers who ruined it!


----------



## Cdub2k

I had a ride tonight where the guy was a little bit annoying but not so much. It was a short ride just over the minimum. So we pull up to the destination and I dropped them off. The door was still open and I was about to end the trip and rate him 5 stars and move on to the next ride. The guy stopped me before I could rate him. I guess he was looking at me rating him and he decided to ah hem..... reach in my car and ask "I can tip you in the app right??". I was like of course you can. 

I 3 starred him just because of his obvious lie. He was trying to get me to rate him 5 stars for the Fake Tip.


----------



## aaron24j

My buddy told me when they say they will, they won’t. I found out it was true the other day when I picked a lady up to take to the bar and she was giving me compliments blah blah blah and when she’s getting out she says I’ll be sure to tip you in the app....never did lol


----------



## Nerdydriver

The one that still pisses me off happened on lyft. Had a passenger who said he used to be a driver and was so glad he was able to find another job. Blah blah talked about driving late, tips and typical stories. It’s surge time bar hours but this was non surge ride as it hit right before 1: am. Im trying to get him dropped off but girlfriend calls. She wants him to come over so he changes destinations. Annoying but im polite and say thats ok. At the end he says I have been where youare I will tip you huge so you can end night on good note. Immediately I think shit this &[email protected]$&$ is not going to tip. Well he did...a whole dollar.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧

I gave them 1 hour on Lyft to tip me in the app, before 1 starring them!


----------



## allcingbonz21

they all lie, biggest house in Naperville, guy is glad handing soon as I pull into the stupid long circular drive, I get the phrase and he saw my look of “ why you lying man”, suddenly he isn’t smiling I barely get a thanks of course no tip.
look why do I have to look like the lie is not a lie? Well I guess I don’t and never have lol


----------



## SpongemanGreg

I think I'll lie too and reply with "I'm gonna start exercising!"


----------



## joebo1963

Isn’t it funny that people that say they’ll tip you in app are almost always Uber pax and rarely lyft. 

As soon as they say it Im thinking 1 to 4 stars. Had one last night pax rating 4.8. 3 stops she says I’ll make it worth you while. I laugh. Only reason I didn’t cancel was drop off was close to my home. Sure enough after 26 minutes for $7 and 3 stops she say thank you. And her friend says 5 stars for you. I smile. 1 star for you. A day later and no tip.


----------



## goneubering

joebo1963 said:


> A day later and no tip.


Some of you need to be patient. I had one tip show up a week after I gave the ride. Uber. So you never know.



IERide said:


> I know there was a thread about this a few weeks ago but I'm dredging up the subject again because it is so amazingly true..
> The complaint was: Every time someone says "Oh, i'll Tip you in the app" they NEVER do.. It happened to me again today so i wanted to share my stats.. Only about 10 riders have ever said this to me.. but 100% - yes, EVERY SINGLE ONE failed to follow through on their lie...
> This is so statistically significant that I am tempted to just call the next rider that says this to me an outright liar before they even get out of the car..
> 
> What are your stats? How many people have told you they would tip you in the app, then never did? What's your liars percentage?


Most of my riders follow through on what they say. I don't track stats but it's probably 80% who tip in app when they say they will.


----------



## LMactans

I know that when they say that, I ain't gettin' no kind 'o tip. Liars. Sack of slimy turd liars. I wanna just say to them to please follow through so I can pay for my medicine I need to get rid of a murderous itch, but then I'll just get low ratings or complaints. My favorites are the ones who ask for an additional stop that they didn't put in the request, and they promise they will tip, and then they don't. 

I know where you live, mother-penetrators.


----------



## Les in Jax

IERide said:


> I know there was a thread about this a few weeks ago but I'm dredging up the subject again because it is so amazingly true..
> The complaint was: Every time someone says "Oh, i'll Tip you in the app" they NEVER do.. It happened to me again today so i wanted to share my stats.. Only about 10 riders have ever said this to me.. but 100% - yes, EVERY SINGLE ONE failed to follow through on their lie...
> This is so statistically significant that I am tempted to just call the next rider that says this to me an outright liar before they even get out of the car..
> 
> What are your stats? How many people have told you they would tip you in the app, then never did? What's your liars percentage?


I finally had one person do it. That ruined the 100% rate to date of all liars. I do tell them that they have to rate me first or the tipping option does not appear. Thanks Uber.


----------



## SpongemanGreg

Just had it happen to me, and on top of that he said he'd tip me real nice or something to the effect that led me to believe it would be more than $1. I swear to my fellow Uber drivers on my mother's ashes that from now on I will be 4 starring whoever utters "I'll tip you in the app". What reason do you give though?


----------



## LMactans

SpongemanGreg said:


> Just had it happen to me, and on top of that he said he'd tip me real nice or something to the effect that led me to believe it would be more than $1. I swear to my fellow Uber drivers on my mother's ashes that from now on I will be 4 starring whoever utters "I'll tip you in the app". What reason do you give though?


Just tell Uber you want to change it because you're petty. They'll do it. I read a thing on the internet about it, so it must be true.


----------



## Cdub2k

SpongemanGreg said:


> Just had it happen to me, and on top of that he said he'd tip me real nice or something to the effect that led me to believe it would be more than $1. I swear to my fellow Uber drivers on my mother's ashes that from now on I will be 4 starring whoever utters "I'll tip you in the app". What reason do you give though?


 Customer is Rude is the proper option to choose

*Telling someone you're Going tip them is Taboo and in appropriate just by itself.* Lying to someone in their face is definitely rude and disrespectful. Have you ever walked in a restaurant and told the cocktail waitress "Ahh I'm gonna tip you good" and then at the end bolt out the door leaving no tip? That'll be like a double slap in the face. #1 for not tipping and #2 for lying about tipping. I'm sure a waitress has been stiffed before several times but I wonder how many times have they been stiffed by someone who said that they were going to tip and then didn't? There is something mentally wrong with people who practice this sort of lying. It's unprovoked lying.

In this Uber business I understand most people don't tip and only about 25% tip. I understand that. We don't depend solely on tips like Waiters/Wattresses, pizza delivery, casino dealers, etc.. I understand that. I don't give people bad ratings for simply not tipping because everybody has their reasons. I will give a swift 2 or 3 star for anybody who utters the "I'll tip you in the App" phrase because 9/10 it's an utter lie. And all they are doing is trying to influence and manipulate you into giving them a good rating by promising you a tip. People who tip in the App do so without saying that phrase.

You might say what about the people who do tip after uttering that phrase. Well refer back to the first sentence I put in bold. After spending an hour in a bar you wouldn't constantly tell the bartender "
ohh man these drinks are great man I'm gonna tip you big when I close my account". Most bartenders know that the Customer who talks about the Tip is probably not gonna give a tip. It's some kind of twisted character flaw someone people have.


----------



## SpongemanGreg

2 stars it shall be then with 'customer is rude'. Thank you for the detailed response!


----------

